# OXYGEN HOLDING TANK



## curtisheartland (May 23, 2006)

OK FRIENDS - WHAT'S THE SCOOP?  WHY DO SOME PEOPLE LOVE OXYGEN-BASED HOLDING TANK TREATMENTS AND SOME PEOPLE HATE IT? I'M SO CONFUSED


----------



## hertig (May 24, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Never heard of it.  I've heard of 'formaldehyde' based treatments (generally frowned on), 'enzyme' based treatments (seem to work pretty good, but are allegedly sensitive to heat) and 'nutrient' based treatements (which are supposed to 'feed' the bacteria which eats the 'stuff').

Of course, there is the 'geo' method which uses soap, water softener and bleach, and many people don't use anything except a lot of water.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 24, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Oh, boy.  Here we go again ...


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 24, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Geo, Geo, Geo!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 25, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Actually, I was trying to be funny, and those knowing 'old timers' here on the forum know that the holding tank treatment topic is a long and argumentative topic here.  I just didn't want to revive it in detail.   

curtisheartland, you should do a search (upper right of your screen) for this topic.  Do some research on your own, and you will be rewarded with many detailed explanations from all sides, from all angles, and from all experiences.

You will find that all methods work, but none work 'perfect'.  The main thing is do SOMETHING.  Don't do NOTHING because you are confused.  Pick the simplest method, write it down, get the materials, do it for awhile, and decide if that is for you.  If the method is not for you, come back to your research and pick another method.

I tried two different ways, and I'm sticking to the one I'm using now.  Why?  Because when I clean my tanks, I end up with clean rinse water.  I can't make my black tank release any more material from within.  My level sensors still work and are accurate. It is 'clean' inside.

That's all you want from ANY cleaning method.

PS. Keep in mind that if you walk across the cow pasture of tank cleaning methods, don't step in a cow patty and ya won't stink up the place!       :clown:


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Is there some "OXYGEN-BASED" product? If so what is the name and where could we find more information about it? Most fulltimers sooner or later, come around to just a generous amount of water each flush and allowing nature to work. But new information is always welcome, so tell us more? 

And use great care in what you do choose to do as there are some near cults out there when it comes to home remedies. Those come about, stick around until the real disastors begin to get out, and then they fade away until the next self proclaimed "scientist" arrives on the scene to start a new one.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 27, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK


LMAO @ blather. 
 :laugh:


----------



## Al Wells (Jun 2, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Oxy-Kem 2 is likely what is being discussed...see the following URL

http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=31976


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 2, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

OXY-KEM & OXY-KEM 2 are not just new holding tank treatments but completely new technologies that use the power of oxygen to eliminate 100% of odors, break down 100% of wastes and clean sensors up to 7 days! This amazing new patent-pending technology is non-toxic, environmentally friendly, formaldehyde-free, septic safe and available in the convenient drop-in packets, tablets and scoops.

OXY-KEM is available at Wal-mart and our more powerful OXY-KEM 2 is exclusively available at RV Centers nationwide. Try OXY-KEM & OXY-KEM 2 today and discover the power of oxygen!

http://www.winstoncompany.com/oxy-kem/index.asp


----------



## Kirk (Jun 2, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Clodhopper, the only people that I could find who say it's any good are Clyde and Carol Travis. Your post is just a quote of what their web site says. They don't have one bit of technical information about the product or how it is supposed to work. Have you tried it, or know of anyone who has? Based upon what it says about their other products, I would guess that this is another bacterial product much like the one from Robics, who also makes septic products. We mostly just use plenty of water, but in hot weather we have used some of the bacterial products with good success. I'm always interested in a product that can be had from Wal-Mart. But I sure don't recall ever seeing it there?

Have you ever used it?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 2, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Don't know nuttin' 'bout it.  The man asked about it and I looked it up and posted what I found.

Oh, I see.  I didn't really show that was a quote from their web site, and I should have.  Sorry.


----------



## Al Wells (Jun 5, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

If it is like the other "oxyclean" products, it uses sodium percarbonate which, with water, becomes hydrogen peroxide. More environmentally friendly than bleach (decomposes to oxygen and natural soda ash)

Al


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 5, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Then why don't we just dump hydrogen peroxide down the drain and dispense with the "middle man?"


----------



## C Nash (Jun 5, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

If it gives this much problem with smell just go to the woods :laugh:


----------



## Al Wells (Jun 12, 2006)

OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

Well both sodium percarbonate (also called solid peroxide) and hydrogen peroxide are used for rocket propulsion (there's a joke in there somewhere :_) Apparently sodium percarbonate has a longer shelf life and has a higher concentration than the liquid stuff. (Showing my age, but we used to use hydrogen peroxide and baking soda to brush our teeth...now they have found it stimulates radical cancer cells, but is still used for teeth whitening...seems nothing is sacred )

Al


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 11, 2009)

RE: OXYGEN HOLDING TANK





> Al Wells - 6/2/2006  5:17 AM  Oxy-Kem 2 is likely what is being discussed...see the following URL  http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=31976



Reviving old post for GOLDHOUMA about oxygen based holding tank treatments.


----------



## goldhouma (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

SnowbirdInFlight, Thank you soooo much!

I need to find out if anyone one else had any problems with useing oxy-kem? 
reason: I tryed this product and well...our holding tank on our 5th wheel camper exploded, after the first use of this chemical (we used the drop-in packets) 

I tryed it because there was no bad reviews on this product... there was not alot of reviews either, cause it is fairly new, from what I gathered... I've emailed the company.. and have had no replys as of yet... 

It turns out to replace the tank will cost well over $1,000. thats with a tank($600+)and instalation (they said I had to bring it in) so we decided to just bypass the whole tank ... we used pvc for a direct line (No holding tank) So now we don't need any chemicals at all, we do still have the grey tank, the only tank I did not use the chemical in...but we leave this open for a constant flow... 

I was in the middle of cooking when the tank exploded, I though a truck had hit our camper..at first, until I went outside...the smell was unmistakable!!! 
I just don't want anyone else to have to go thought this, I wouldn't wish this mess on anyone..
[by the way, our rv insurace does not cover this...we had to pay for our repairs out of our own pocket!!!!]

Read the label on this product: it says and I quote "Reactions may occur" well heres a "heads up" on the reaction!


please email me if you have any additional info. on this product... 
goldhouma@gmail.com 

Thank you, 
Veronica

PS...Thanks again SnowbirdInFlight!!!   :approve:


----------



## goldhouma (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

on the oxy-kem label,  the "reactions: was only based if you were useing a formaidehyde, chlorine or ammonia products. we were useing "TST" prior to useing oxy-kem. TST has no formaidehyde! nor do we use chlorine because we were told it would slowly eat the  gaskets  and well I never use ammonia! ever!
we had flushed the tank {we always do this after we dumped the tank} I had gone to walmart, cause I was out of TST when I saw the oxy-kem on the shelf next to TST, and I wanted to try it...I now wish I never had!


----------



## goldhouma (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: OXYGEN HOLDING TANK

My husband just brought something to my attention, we are useing city water supply, and it contains chlorine! 

Hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: OXYGEN HOLDING TANK





> goldhouma - 11/11/2009  12:28 PM  My husband just brought something to my attention, we are useing city water supply, and it contains chlorine!   Hindsight is 20/20!



I wouldn't think there would be enough chlorine in your city water supply to interact with any chemicals used. If that were the case they would surely have lawsuits because of people mixing water and ammonia. I think your holding tank was too air-tight and the gas omitted from the product you used built up and exploded. This would be the fault of the tank manufacturer. IMHO  

P.S.

Goldhouma, you are welcome!


----------

